# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  A ka vënd edhe për mua ?

## Pseulinda

Quhem ALBANA 
Jam nga MITROVICA
Jam 25 vjeqe 
Kam te mbaruar shkollem e MJEKSIS
Per mes nje foto qe pash ne GOGLE arrita qe ta gjej kete forum 
dhe vendosa qe edhe une te behem pjes e keti forumi
Shpresoj qe do ja kaloj bukur me te gjithe antaret

----------


## goldian

mire se erdhe

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Mir se erdhe Albina kalofsh sa me mir.

----------


## Pseulinda

> mire se erdhe


Mire se ju gjej

----------


## Pseulinda

> Mir se erdhe Albina kalofsh sa me mir.


Mire se ju gjej 
Patjeter se do ja kaloj bukur

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ku bi mitrovica?

afer tropojes?

----------


## toni007

mire se erdhe ne forum, ja kalofshe bukur

----------


## MijnWonder

> Quhem ALBANA 
> Jam nga MITROVICA
> Jam 25 vjeqe 
> Kam te mbaruar shkollem e MJEKSIS
> Per mes nje foto qe pash ne GOGLE arrita qe ta gjej kete forum 
> dhe vendosa qe edhe une te behem pjes e keti forumi
> Shpresoj qe do ja kaloj bukur me te gjithe antaret



Mireserdhe en *Forumin Shqiptar*

kalofshe sa me mire

----------


## RockStar

Mire se Erdhe ne FSH , kalo sa me bukur

----------


## lisa12

Mirse erdhe Albana dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire :Lulja3:

----------


## majla

Mire se erdhe!
Rri si ne shtepine tende. :Lulja3:

----------


## RINAA

Mirë se ke ardhur, pa dyshimin me te vogël të themë se do kalosh mirë këtu;(

----------


## il_colpevole

A ka vend edhe per mua ???
Quhem ALBANA
Jam nga MITROVICA
Jam 25 vjeqe
Kam te mbaruar shkollem e MJEKSIS
Per mes nje foto qe pash ne GOGLE arrita qe ta gjej kete forum
dhe vendosa qe edhe une te behem pjes e keti forumi


Mir Se erdhe Ne Kete Forum Shpresoj Tja Kalosh Mir Midis Nesh
Shpresoj qe do ja kaloj bukur me te gjithe antaret

----------


## elsaa

Albana mire se erdhe , urj te kalofsh sa me mire .

Ps. xhuje e aty afer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Mire Se Erdhe , Kalofsh Bukur Ne Forumi Shqiptar !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ka vend ka, edhe po nuk pati vend, per nje femer qe ka ul bluzen ashtu ne menyre provokative, e nxjerrim ndonje jashte nga dritaret qe te hysh ti. 

Mire se na erdhe.

----------


## gen|us

*Mire se erdhe , kalofsh mire..!*

----------


## prenceedi

> Quhem ALBANA 
> Jam nga MITROVICA
> Jam 25 vjeqe 
> Kam te mbaruar shkollem e MJEKSIS
> Per mes nje foto qe pash ne GOGLE arrita qe ta gjej kete forum 
> dhe vendosa qe edhe une te behem pjes e keti forumi
> Shpresoj qe do ja kaloj bukur me te gjithe antaret


*mire se erdhe ,dhe kalofsh sa me mire..........*

nga cila mitrovice je matane apo ketej ures  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Mire Se Erdhe Kalofsh Sa Me Mire N`Mesin Tone .*

----------


## ganimet

Mire se erdhe Albana,besoj se do te kam krah te djathte,hehehe.Shpresoj do na e beshe me te embel akoma forumin. kalofsh bukur. Kujdes ndaj albanies hehehe,forumist te nderuar.

----------

